# Has anyone ever used this?



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

I found something called a phosphate sponge, and it is supposed to clear up algae from your water. It a big flat piece of sponge that you cut and fit into your filter. Has anyone used this before, or heard anything about them? I got it cause my waters getting nasty and green. Also to help clear up my water and get some more airation i got a powerhead with a filter, and it has a air tube that you can adjust and get air bubbles blowing into the water along with the jet stream. it seems pretty good, just put it on today. Im also covering the fish tank with towels to keep out all light. And i know its not the best idea, im not a fan of using chemicals, but im getting desperate to get some clear looking water again, so i got some stuff called algae eater. Anyone used this stuff before? Hopefully all of this will result in algae free water pretty soon.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> I found something called a phosphate sponge, and it is supposed to clear up algae from your water. It a big flat piece of sponge that you cut and fit into your filter. Has anyone used this before, or heard anything about them?


If Im correct, phosphate sponges are included when purchasing externals. They help in builing bacteria in the sponge, which helps the bio load in your tank.



> I got it cause my waters getting nasty and green.


If your tank is getting nasty and green, I suggest you do give more airation and add a Pleco to help clear out the algea.



> Also to help clear up my water and get some more airation i got a powerhead with a filter, and it has a air tube that you can adjust and get air bubbles blowing into the water along with the jet stream.


Your basically talking about a powerhead. They are good for oxygen/co2 balance in the tank which would help reduce your algea problems.

Aside from all the things you've told us.. your definately having out of control algea problems due to plants and oxygen concerns in your tank. It would most def help us more if you were more specific on what size your tank was, what kind of plants, lighting (if any) for your plants, where your tank is positioned (direct sunlight can be a factor) and other equipment set ups. From there we would give a better indepth idea on how to help you solve your problem.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

I basically figured out why there was so much algae was because of the hood light being on for around 17 or 18 hours a day. The guy at my lfs store said that if it was an algae bloom, then the store where he used to work at had the phosphate sponges, and they would fix 90% of the peoples problems that came in with the algae blooms. So he told me to go there and buy it, so obvisoulsy it wasnt just to get me to spend more money. They dont sell em at that place yet, but he says they should fix the problem. I got the algae eater, and the powerhead to just get more circulation and air into the water. I was going to get a pleco but the place i went to said that most likely the piranas would eat em. He said they do have a pretty hard skin, but they have soft spots like eyes, and fins, so they would eventually die. If i do get a pleco do you guys think it would help a lot? how big should i get one? i have a 33 gallon tank. Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> I basically figured out why there was so much algae was because of the hood light being on for around 17 or 18 hours a day. The guy at my lfs store said that if it was an algae bloom, then the store where he used to work at had the phosphate sponges, and they would fix 90% of the peoples problems that came in with the algae blooms.


 I figured it was an algea bloom, but wanted to know what kind of set ups you had from the previous relpy, so that we could've determined the cause. But Im glad that your on your way to controlling the problem.



> I was going to get a pleco but the place i went to said that most likely the piranas would eat em. He said they do have a pretty hard skin, but they have soft spots like eyes, and fins, so they would eventually die.


A Pleco is your best bet on helping with the algea problem. Having any kind of fish in a piranah tank is a risk of its own, but Plecos have had the best records, out of any fish, to be kept with Ps. For your 30 gal, I advice to get a 5"er. Another thing to remember is that Plecos do make alot of waste, especially with fiesting on your algea prob, that you should have good filterations to help out. Good Luck bro and keep us informed!!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks again















also how big do plecos get? just wondering cause there not the best looking fish out there, dont want them takin my piranas thunder


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

True...the Pleco could die...still, try to buy a common pleco (cheap one) at least 2 or 3 " bigger than your Ps to give it a chance.

i've heard about plecos living with Ps for many years without problem...my personal record is about 4 years and don't know if my Caribas killed it or it just die!

Still, 33g tank should be too little room for Pleco and Ps...so you may see aggressive territorial behavior!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Reduce the amount of light or the length of time you have your light on, and get a couple plecos how big are your p's. Plecos do get eaten quite often but sooner or later you will get some that will stick around and the piranhas will adjust to them, you can also give the plecos a place to hide in the day then they work their magic more at night while your p's are resting. If your p's are well fed and not over fed they tend to leave the plecos alone you could get a pleco that is the same size or a lil smaller and this should help with your problems.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah plecos can get pretty big, but they can be pretty slow growers and usually they are sold as smller species from your local LFS


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

also, do some more larger water changes to help get rid of your algae. Do like a 40-50% every other week and your normal amount of water change between those weeks. It helped my community tank out, but it takes like a month and a half


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

a month and a half!? damn, well ill do those larger water changes, thanks. And ill look into getting a pleco, If im not mistaken, they had 3" plecos at the fish store, and they were selling for around 7$. Thats canadian btw, is that too expensive?


----------

